

On the moral decay of the Dutch hacker scene - sp332
http://www.puscii.nl/blog/content/whats-wrong-kids-these-days

======
dered
Insightfull comments on the LiberationTech mailing list:
[https://mailman.stanford.edu/pipermail/liberationtech/2013-M...](https://mailman.stanford.edu/pipermail/liberationtech/2013-March/007951.html)

